# Nordic languages resources & F.A.Q.



## Lemminkäinen

*Quick links:*

Danish
Faroese
Icelandic
Norwegian
Swedish

Suggestions and comments are welcome, please use the "Report a post" icon on this message to get in touch with a moderator.


*How to write the special characters?*
Tips from the main forum features FAQ: How to type accents and other "weird" symbols.
Windows users - you can install a keyboard on your language bar. Instructions here. 
Alt+keycode sequences are specified in the individual resources post for each language.*** For Mac/ iPad: See shortcut below. ​ 
*A couple of discussion threads about our special characters:*
Swedish: ä = ae ? ö = oe? Acceptable?
Icelandic: ö

*Mutual intelligibility in Nordic languages?*
Is there a common Scandinavian language?
Difficulty of learning, mutual intelligibility
Are the languages moving away from each other?

*The nynorsk/bokmål split of Norwegian?*
Norwegian: Bokmål
Norwegian: Bokmål or Nynorsk?
From Wikipedia:
In English: Norwegian Language, Norwegian language conflict, Nynorsk, and Bokmål.
In Bokmål: Nynorsk, bokmål.
In Nynorsk: Nynorsk, bokmål.

** **Shortcut for Mac / iPad*: (Member's suggestion  )
I have recently discovered that holding down a  vowel key on my mac computer/ i-pad brings up a selection of accents  which various languages might use with that letter. For example, holding  down the character "a" brings up a box with the following characters:

 à á â ä æ ã å ā.

You simply click on the one you want. Hope this is useful.

Kind regards,
Susan Y​


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Danish

Dictionaries:
Den Danske Ordbog* - Den Danske Ordbog — ordnet.dk
Danish only, includes inflection, etymology, translation and usage.

Ilmainen Sanakirja - Finnish dictionary, able to translate from/to Danish to/from many languages (key (other languages are proabely recognizable): englanti - English; ruotsi - Swedish; norja - Norwegian; ranska - French; saksa - German; danska - Danish)

*Grammar:*
http://hjem.tele2adsl.dk/johnmadsen/Danish/danish.html - very comprehensive

*Online courses:*
http://www.linguanet-europa.org/plus/da/home.jsp - assess your language skill, meet other language learners, search through Lingu@net Europa language learning resources

*Miscellaneous:*
Ligetil - News presented in easy language.


*Writing:*


Use the ALT keys (press ALT and simultanously the code next to the letter on the numeric pad of your keyboard) Firefox users, see warning in this thread.
æ - 145
Æ - 146
ø - 155
Ø - 157
å - 134
Å - 143
Use this Danish online keyboard


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Faroese

Grammar/pronunciation*
http://home.unilang.org/main/wiki2/wiki.phtml?title=Faroese - Faroese at Unilang, with introduction to the language

*Writing:*


Use the ALT keys (press ALT and simultanously the code next to the letter on the numeric pad of your keyboard) Firefox users, see warning in this thread.
á - 160
Á - 181
ð - 208
Ð - 0208
í - 161 
Í - 214
ó - 162
Ó - 224
ú - 163
Ú - 233
ý - 236
Ý - 237
æ - 145 
Æ - 146
ø - 155
Ø - 157


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Icelandic *
*
Grammar:*
http://www.samkoma.com/mimir/mimir.htm - Mimir, Icelandic Grammar Notebook
BÍN - Beygingarlýsing íslensks nútímamáls - Icelandic Grammar: complete inflexions.
Verbix -- Germanic languages: conjugate Icelandic verbs - To consult the conjugation of Icelandic verbs with brief explanation of the classification of Icelandic verbs.

Icelandic grammar - Wikipedia - for an introductory overview.

*Dictionaries:*
Icelandic Online Dictionary – UW Digital Collections - online dictionary
Search Icelandic Online Dictionary - Icelandic-English dictionary; very helpful for foreigners learning Icelandic (it's also possible to use it as English-Icelandic using "Search full entry").
http://www.dicts.info/2/english-icelandic.php - English to Icelandic to English dictionary
Orðabók - Iceland-English / English-Icelandic dictionary
ISLEX - ISLEX - Icelandic-Danish/Norwegian/Swedish dictionary

*Online courses:*
http://www.linguanet-europa.org/plus/is/home.jsp - assess your language skill, meet other language learners, search through Lingu@net Europa language learning resources
Icelandic Online - Icelandic Online course for beginners (2 levels). Designed by the University of Iceland (login required, but it's free).
Rosetta Stone® - Learn a New Language.
TV episodes on the internet - a set of videos.
Krakkafréttir offers video news content for children and for adults with transcriptions and an Icelander reading them.
Íslenzka.is - Icelandic Grammar Exercises for memorizing patterns

*Reading:*
Íslendingasögur - Sagas
http://www.heimskringla.no/Tekster_på_islandsk - Norse texts, verses, sagas, &c.
Fornrit - Heimskringla

*Writing:*


Use the ALT keys (press ALT and simultanously the code next to the letter on the numeric pad of your keyboard) Firefox users, see warning in this thread.
á - 160
Á - 181
ð - 208
Ð - 0208
é - 130
É - 144
í - 161 
Í - 214
ó - 162
Ó - 224
ú - 163
Ú - 233
ý - 236
Ý - 237
þ - 231
Þ - 232
æ - 145 
Æ - 146
ö - 148
Ö - 153
Use this Icelandic online keyboard


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian *
*
Dictionaries:*
TriTrans - English-Spanish-Norwegian (trilingual)
http://decentius.hit.uib.no/lexin.ht...ed-languages=B - Norwegian-English (as well as No-Tamil, No-Somali, No-Kurdish) plus picture dictionaries in those languages
http://www.dokpro.uio.no/ordboksoek.html - monolingual dictionary for both bokmål and nynorsk
Ilmainen Sanakirja - Finnish dictionary, able to translate from/to Norwegian to/from many languages (key (other languages are proabely recognizable): englanti - English; ruotsi - Swedish; norja - Norwegian; ranska - French; saksa - German; danska - Danish)
Norwegian Dictionary Online Translation LEXILOGOS >> - Excellent link to search in several Norwegian bilingual, monolingual and etymological dictionaries at once.
ElTranslador - Oversett - Spanish-English-Norwegian dictionary (also includes computerized translation from Spanish to Norwegian; accuracy not verified)

*Grammar: *
http://www.stolaf.edu/depts/norwegia...r/grammar.html - notes on grammar
På vei - interactive exercises

*Online courses:*
http://www.sofn.com/norwegian_cultur...sons_index.jsp - lessons for beginners

*Pronunciation:*
Bruderhof Articles - a comprehensive pronunciation guide

*Dialects:*
www.ling.hf.ntnu.no - sound samples and IPA-transcription of dialects.

*Vocabulary:*
Free Language Learning Software Downloads - a free downloadable vocabulary trainer

*Miscellaneous:*
http://www.heinzelnisse.info/dict - a German- Norwegian dictionary, vocab games and grammar references in German, as well as lots of useful links
Dictionnaire et traducteur Français-Norvégien gratuit - FREELANG - Free French-Norwegian dictionary to download. Able to add words and word lists.
Skriveregler og råd om rettskrivning og tegnsetting | Korrekturavdelingen - General advice on writing and some amusing writing errors
Klar Tale - News presented in easy language. Also available as podcast.

*Writing:*


Use the ALT keys (press ALT and simultanously the code next to the letter on the numeric pad of your keyboard) Firefox users, see warning in this thread.
æ - 145
Æ - 146
ø - 155
Ø - 157
å - 134
Å - 143
Use this Norwegian online keyboard


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Swedish*
*
Dictionaries:*
En språktjänst från NE – Ord.se - Swedish-English (both directions), with helpful dropdown menu providing you with suggestions as you type
http://www.svenskaakademien.se/svenska_spraket/svenska_akademiens_ordlista/saol_pa_natet/ordlista - monolingual, with inflection/conjugation info
 http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/ - monolingual, etymologigal info. NB partly unpublished online.
Lexin - bilingual languages (both directions): English, Spanish, Russian, Albanian, Arabic, Bosnian, Croatian, Finnish, Greek, Serbian, Turkish, and more
WordReference Forums - Swedish-English
Sveriges största ordbok - synonymer.se - thesaurus
Online nederländsk-svensk ordbok - Dutch-Swedish (both directions)
Ilmainen Sanakirja - Finnish dictionary, able to translate from/to Swedish to/from many languages (key (other languages are probably recognizable): englanti - English; ruotsi - Swedish; norja - Norwegian; ranska - French; saksa - German; tanska - Danish)
404 - Page Not Found - monolingual Swedish dictionary with definitions of economic terms

*Online courses:*
http://www2.hhs.se/isa/swedish/ - for beginners, with audio files, downloadable
http://fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Swedish - basic with audio
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Swedish - vocabulary, grammar, helpful links
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Acropolis/1290/ - Swedish course in English, Spanish, German, Dutch and French
http://www.filter.ac.uk/database/insightrecord.php?id=41 - Beginner's Swedish
http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/a/d/adr10/swedish.html - basic sentences, vocabulary
http://www.linguanet-europa.org/plus/sv/home.jsp - assess your language skill, meet other language learners, search through Lingu@net Europa language learning resources

*Grammar:*
http://www.lysator.liu.se/language/Languages/Swedish/Grammar.html - Swedish grammar

*Vocabulary:*
http://ielanguages.com/swedish.html - plenty of useful words and phrases 

*Miscellaneous:*
http://www.8sidor.se - News presented in easy language.

*Writing:*


Use the ALT keys (press ALT and simultanously the code next to the letter on the numeric pad of your keyboard) Firefox users, see warning in this thread.
å - 134
Å - 143
ä - 132
Ä - 142
ö - 148
Ö - 153
Use this Swedish online keyboard


----------



## hanne

In this thread you can either suggest new resources that you think could make a valuable addition to the Resources & F.A.Q. thread, or you can encourage others to suggest a particular kind of resource that you're looking for.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

A wonderfully efficient way of searching for Swedish words in general is the new tri-dictionary search from the Swedish Academy (all monolingual Swedish dictionaries):
svenska.se – Akademiens ordböcker

You search simultaneously in the three dictionaries published by the Swedish Academy, i.e. SAOL (Svenska Akademiens Ordlista), SO (Svensk Ordbok) and SAOB (Svenska Akademiens Ordbok), and you can use wildcards to find compounds or parts of words, e.g. *nörd or språk*, but also to find missing letters for crosswords - try s?r?k...


----------



## qiaozhehui

I took the Högskoleprov last month and considering I have only been in  Sweden for 1 year I think I did pretty well (i.e. I didn't completely  fail!).

The most difficult part, for obvious reasons, was the  "ORD" section where one's knowledge of difficult and obscure Swedish  words and phrases is tested.

As a native English speaker I fared  pretty well on the words with latin and french origins, as well as the  words that were pretty much just English words with Swedish spellings.

But  the hardest part for me was the Swedish idioms on the test. Two  examples of idioms from the test I took are:

*1. sätta sitt ljus under skäppan
2. få  sina fiskar varma*

Because phrases like this are  idiomatic, it is all but impossible to guess or deduce their meaning  without having previously encountered them. Therefore I'm wondering if  anybody knows of any resource (book, webpage) with lists of Swedish  idioms like this?

Of course I'm interested in improving my score  on the test, but more importantly I'd like to be able to recognize such  idioms when I hear them on TV or in conversations. Since taking the test  last month, for example, I've already heard the expression "få sina  fiskar varma" twice.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish Wikipedia has a long list: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_över_svenska_idiomatiska_uttryck Then I can recommend a book by Pelle Holm, "Bevingade ord", it's a classic.


----------



## qiaozhehui

Awesome! I didn't realize Wikipedia had a list like that. And I'll check out that book you mentioned, too.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

qiaozhehui said:


> *1. sätta sitt ljus under skäppan
> *


If it's any consolation to you, I didn't know that one either, although I usually score high on vocabulary tests.



qiaozhehui said:


> Of course I'm interested in improving my score  on the test, but more importantly I'd like to be able to recognize such  idioms when I hear them on TV or in conversations. Since taking the test  last month, for example, I've already heard the expression "få sina  fiskar varma" twice.


Many of them are 'translated' in the Norstedts online En-Sw/Sw-En dictionary, which is free of charge. 
The obvious way to practise is of course to test yourself on previous issues of Högskoleprovet. There are some on studera.nu, and if you google for "gamla högskoleprov" (*with* the quote marks included) you'll get a fair amount of hits...!


----------



## hanne

In this thread you can post suggestions for resources that you think would be useful additions to the *Nordic languages resources & F.A.Q.*

You can also use this thread to suggest a new category (music, old dictionaries, news media on a certain topic, etc., etc.), and then hope that someone else will have specific suggestions to help fill that category.

When you suggest a link, you should also give some background information: what kind of site is it, what category label would it fit under, why do you think it would be helpful to learners, etc.

Once a link has been added to the resource sticky, your post in this thread will be deleted.

If for some reason you prefer to make your suggestion privately, you can also use the Report Post icon at the top of this post to get in touch with a moderator.

Thanks in advance for any contributions.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Regarding Icelandic, the following links are broken:

*Dictionaries:*
http://edda.is/vefbaekur/v.asp?myUrl...px%3fdbid%3d45 - Spanish - Icelandic Dictionary.
http://www.northvegr.org/zoega/index002.php - Concise Old Icelandic - English dictionary

*LiveMocha* has got a good introductory course for Icelandic here:
http://www.livemocha.com/learn-icelandic

These following links are also dead.

*Reading:*
http://www.heimskringla.no/islandsk/index.php - Norse texts, verses, &c.
http://www.heimskringla.no/original/...aene/index.php - Sagas

This grammar link is also dead:
http://mentalcode.com/icelandic/ - Brief grammar lessons with exercises.

So it needs to be updated 

There is also a set of videos online called "Viltu læra íslensku?" (Do you want to learn Icelandic?) which can be found @ vimeo here (links can be accessed from the side-bar)

<Thanks. New links added. I'll remove the other ones when I've had time to check if they've moved, or have actually disappeared (any help with this task is appreciated ).>


----------



## nickleus

Here are the 500 most common Norwegian words.

Here are some great interactive Norwegian games online.


----------



## boubouoz

I already have few good website for verbs conjugator like lexin and verbix, but none of them give the perfekt participle.
Does anyone know a good site?
Tack så mycket.


----------



## Seikun

Hi.
Does anybody know any sites to learn modern Icelandic  on the net? 
I have been learning Old Norse, beautiful language, but the lessons are limited, just introductions to Old Norse.

The thing is that most of modern Icelandic lessons I have found are hard to understand, specially when it comes to declensions, some omit many things like one is suppoused to know from previous research what declensions are and how they work.

If somebody knows any site that explains things the easiest way I would appreciate it.

Thanks^^


----------



## Alxmrphi

Look in the resources thread in Nordic Languages, it's full of amazing stuff.
The best one is by far the online course that is run by the University of Iceland, which is at icelandic.hi.is.

But yeah, the lessons are usually quite hard to understand, it's difficult to break through, but with a background in Old Norse, you'll have no problem~!


----------



## Seikun

Alxmrphi said:


> Look in the resources thread in Nordic Languages, it's full of amazing stuff.
> The best one is by far the online course that is run by the University of Iceland, which is at icelandic.hi.is.
> 
> But yeah, the lessons are usually quite hard to understand, it's difficult to break through, but with a background in Old Norse, you'll have no problem~!


Thank you^^


----------



## ThomasHC

Hello, I'm new here. I speak English and Spanish and I've been learning Swedish for a few weeks or so, and I've managed to come a long way with online material. However, I've been searching for a good book, one that takes the time to explain grammar and usage details and such. So far, I haven't really been able to find many nice ones, and so I've come to ask: Does anyone know of such a book? Suggestions highly appreciated.  Tack.


----------



## TimmyP

Hei alle sammen!
Er det noen her som har lært nynorsk i voksenalder?

I så fall hvilke bøker har dere brukt.

Takk for hjelpen,

Tim.


----------



## Dutchie 020

Hello,

I'm Dutch and I'd love to learn the Swedish language. Somehow it appeals a lot to me. 
Its sounding also sounds extremely cute.

Where should I begin?
I look forward to a reaction,


Dutchie 020.


----------



## Chevyx

Quizás me haya equivocado de subforo. Si es así, porfavor que algún moderador lo remueva al lugar correcto según el contenido.

¡Saludos!, soy un chico de 14 años. Nací en Santiago de Chile y mis amigos me conocen por 'Chevy', como los automóviles.
Siempre he usado esta web para mejorar mi ortografía y saber los significados de las palabras que no tengo conocimiento. 
Hasta ahora sé un inglés intermedio, y unos muy básicos francés y alemán. Pero definitivamente, lo que necesito y quiero aprender, es islandés, y es por ello que me he creado una cuenta en el foro. Tengo la visión de estudiar pedagogía en castellano e ir a Islandia, para enseñar español. Por ende, debo aprender el idioma natal.  
Quisiera saber si hay manera de que pueda aprender este idioma, por este medio, o algún programa o recurso, que me faciliten. Desde ya, muchas gracias.

-------------------------------------------------------

Hi!​​, I am a 14 year old boy. I was born in Santiago, Chile and my friends know me for 'Chevy', as the car.
I've always used this site to improve my spelling and know the meanings of words I have no knowledge.
So far I know an English through my school, and some very basic French and German. But definitely, what I need and want to learn, is Icelandic, and that is why I've created an account on the forum. I have the vision to study education in Castilian and go to Iceland, to teach Spanish. Therefore, I must learn the language.
I wonder if there is any way I can learn this language, by this forum, or a program or resource that you can provide to me. Thank you very much.

(I hope that I have written ok)


----------



## Tazzler

¡Bienvenido al foro!

La mayoría de los miembros entienden algo de inglés (al menos), así que sería mejor, en mi opinión, que escribieras tus mensajes en inglés. No deberías preocuparte si tienes miedo de cometer errores. Todos estamos aprendiendo aquí. En todo caso, me interesaría mucho saber por qué has escogido Islandia como el "lugar de tu futuro". ¿Qué tiene que te atrae? Debo hacerte una advertencia; el islandés es un idioma muy difícil. Pertenece a la misma familia que el inglés, pero hay muchas diferencias. Se puede decir que el islandés es más complejo. Si tienes una comprensión básica del alemán, eso será muy útil, ya que estos dos idiomas son muy parecidos en muchos aspectos gramáticos, como el uso de los casos y los tres géneros. Y, dado que eres un hispanohablante, te resultarán más fáciles de entender algunas cosas que se dan en el español, como el subjuntivo y la concordancia de género y número. 

Si buscas en el hilo titulado "Resources" encontrarás muchos sitios y muchas páginas que se tratan de la gramática del islandés. Incluso encontrarás un curso gratis hecho por la Universidad de Islandia. Pero por desgracia son solamente disponibles en inglés. También, hay unos pocos libros del aprendizaje del islandés que puedes comprar en Amazon. Pero, otra vez, se escribieron en inglés. Y este foro es muy útil para hacer preguntas y recibir respuestas.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tal vez esto sea útil para ti.
 El sitio web icelandic.hi.is comienza en Inglés, pero luego se convierte simplemente en Islandia y dirigido a todos los alumnos.


----------



## Chevyx

Tazzler: I Like Iceland, mainly, by the Aurora Borealis. From smaller, I wanted to be in the presence of this phenomenon. But I will not let go of their general nature, and its peculiar language. Besides, I like cold weather.

 					 					Alxmrphi: Thank you. This link explains the essence of language, and has helped me a lot.


----------



## gvergara

boubouoz said:


> I already have few good website for verbs conjugator like lexin and verbix, but none of them give the perfekt participle.
> Does anyone know a good site?
> Tack så mycket.


http://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:Huvudsida är mycket bra!


----------



## fsm*

Can anyone recommend a resource for Swedish phrasal verbs? I don't see one on the Swedish resource thread. I've just completed an excellent beginning grammar (Swedish in Three Months, published by Hugo Language Courses). It has left me hungry to learn advanced Swedish grammar, especially phrasal verbs which help one to master the language. Thank you.


----------



## AutumnOwl

En bok: "Se upp! Lärobok: Svenska partikelverb" av Hans Holmgren Ording


----------



## fsm*

Tack så mycket, AutumnOwl. En vän som reser till Sverige om tre veckor kanske kan köpa den åt mig.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Finns även att beställa via svenska nätbokhandlar, du kan göra en sökning på svenska Pricerunner för att hitta den billigaste.


----------



## Typiskt

AutumnOwl said:


> Finns även att beställa via svenska nätbokhandlar, du kan göra en sökning på svenska Pricerunner för att hitta den billigaste.



Tyvärr är det ju så att många av dom bara skickar inom Sverige (vet att Adlibris och Bokia gör det iaf).


----------



## fsm*

I found the book on Pricerunner, but the shipping costs almost three times as much as the book itself.


----------



## KarenRei

Sæl/l og takk fyrirfram fyrir hjalpuna.  Er einhver hér að vita gott stað að læra íslenskan greinarmerka?  Sérstaklega ég vil að læra hvernig að gera kommur.  Ég oft býst við að sjá kommur þegar þær eru ekki; þaer virðist sjaldgæfar.  Bækurnar mínar eru búnar að vera ekki hjálplegar.  Ef það er einfaldt, að segja mér það væri nóg.  

Og aftur, takk!

 - Karen

_(Einnig: Leiðréttingar eru alltaf velkomnar    )_


----------



## BlueSuede

Får jag rekommendera en sajt för alla som uppskattar att läsa hur folk, även proffs, (miss)använder det svenska språket:

http://www.avigsidan.com



> "På de här sidorna har vi samlat avigheter i många år.          Det handlar om aviga språkligheter, felöversättningar,          roliga uttryck och mycket annat. Vi har fått hjälp av flera          tusentals bidragsgivare och vi uppdaterar nästan varje vecka."


----------



## perevoditel

*Trenger trøndersk-norsk ordbok*

Som i titelen. Jeg bor i Trøndelag, og trenger noen trøndersk-bokmål ordbok som bokmål-nynorsk på LEXIN.

Kan dere hjelpe meg?

På forhånd takk


----------



## StunningNorway

*I am using Quizlet to practise vocabulary. I use the Norwegian lists, but there are many languages available.

*http://quizlet.com/


----------



## Bjornharlson

En ting jeg finner vanskelig som engelsksnakker er hvordan bygge nye kompleksord fra de germanske ordrøttene.
Siden på engelsk, typisk bruker vi de latinske ordene for tekniske ting, derfor, det er letter å gjette ord i romanske språk enn i norsk.
Jeg finner ofte at de norske versjonene er sammsatte ord lagt av mange germanske ordrøtter som for eks. "for", "be", "over" etc.

Har noen en liste av de vanligste ordrøttene sånn?


----------



## SummerSwe

Hej alla!

Ville bara visa något för er som jag lärde mig av Speak Swedish Stupid. 

Har alltid undrat hur man uttalar verb på rätt sätt (när det gäller betoningen), alltså när rösten ska gå upp eller ner. Men nu fattar jag att när verben slutar i -er , ska rösten gå upp på stavelsen innan "er", exempelvis när man uttalar "läser" ska rösten gå upp på "lä",men om man säger "pratar" ska rösten gå ner på "pra"-

men däremot om man ska uttala infinitivet " läsa", ska rösten gå ner på "lä" istället. Fett-enkelt! Men det fortfarande lite svårt med prosodi...

<...>


----------



## elena 1

Hei! 

Is there any site where i could find the conjugation and the translation of some norwegian verbs? Something like this for example: http://www.verbomatic.com/pt/Verbo-fazer

Many thanks


----------



## Tazzler

http://www.verbix.com/languages/norwegian.shtml. It only gives the bokmål variants.


----------



## Boughies

Hi everyone

I'm in South Africa, on the other end of the earth from Sweden, & with no-one to pronounce Swedish tones for me. I have been scouring the net for resources, especially audio, but there's precious little.

Can anyone help? Paying for software, etc., is unfortunately not possible.

Many thanks...


----------



## kilton

Are you looking for Rosetta Stone-like pronunciation guides or just general audio of spoken Swedish? For the latter I'm an avid Sveriges Radio listener myself (http://sr.se).


----------



## Boughies

Tjahzi said:


> If you have specific requests or queries, I might be able to help.



Kilton, I've already sourced quite a few suitable examples of spoken  Swedish, including youtube clips of songs with English subtitles (my  favourite language-learning technique - singing!) What's Rosetta Stone?  I'll google it...


----------



## Stormweaver

Hello. I began learning Norwegian last week and so far I'm surprised by the relative ease of the grammar. However I find myself having a bit of a hard time with the Norwegian accent, or rather lack thereof. The book which I'm using to learn the grammar and pretty much everything is accompanied by tapes. The problem is that the dialogues aren't being read in one dialect but a number of them, which is confusing to me as a beginner and especially so when they don't caution me about it. I know that the Western Oslo dialect is considered the "standard" dialect which is taught to foreigners who want to learn Norwegian, but in those tapes they mix too many dialects and accents which is a bit overwhelming. I've been recommended by Norwegians I asked online to stick to the Western Oslo dialect since it's more prominent and has more resources for learning. I just can't quite wrap my head around how Norwegian sounds due its lack of one major dialect (which I'm used to from Japanese). 

So should I stick to Pimsleur for pronounciation and that book for grammar? Any tips will be welcome...


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi, there is a book called "Sounds of Norwegian" by Karl Hofsø, I know a lot of my students have used


----------



## AutumnOwl

Here's a page where you can listen to different Swedish dialects, and see a transcript of what's said and also see it written in "correct" Swedish: http://swedia.ling.gu.se/


----------



## vthebee

Boughies said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm in South Africa, on the other end of the earth from Sweden, & with no-one to pronounce Swedish tones for me. I have been scouring the net for resources, especially audio, but there's precious little.
> 
> Can anyone help? Paying for software, etc., is unfortunately not possible.
> 
> Many thanks...



Hi I use www.forvo.com (I use it for Norwegian but there is also Swedish). It seems to be natives pronouncing different words. I find it quite helpful at times.


----------



## vthebee

Hi
I am learning Norwegian and I am interested to buy the På vei textbook and workbook but as far as I can see it is only available in Norway. Before ordering it, as it is quite expensive, I just wanted to check is this book worth it? Would it still be useful without the CD? And does anyway know if it is possible to buy outside of Norway?
At the minute I am using Teach Yourself Norwegian.
Takk for hjelpen!


----------



## Evelynhoo

Hej, could you please tell me some links to Swedish audio children books?
I have known one caled Ella Flyttar. I am a beginner learner by the way.
Tack!


----------



## Maeskizzle

Hi everyone, 

I'm curious is anyone has any information about a recent Danish spelling reform, say in the last 10 years??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jette(DK)

We havn't had an actual spelling refom in recent years, but minor adjustments regularly appear in new editions of the official Danish spelling 'Bible', _Retskrivningsordbogen_, published by Dansk Spognævn (website: www.dsn.dk).

1st edition 1986
2nd edition 1996
3rd edition 2001
and a brand new 4th edition of November 2012
I 2003 new comma rules were introduced via a new inmpression of Retskrivningsordbogen.

If you read Danish, you wil find information of the most significant adjustments in the new edition here:
http://www.dsn.dk/sproghjaelp/retskrivningsordbogen/nyt-retskrivningsordbogen-2012

Were you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Maeskizzle

Thank you! Your resources are perfect!


----------



## jlang14

Does anybody know where I can get scripts for Swedish television programs? I like watching shows in Swedish because it is helpful for learning, but it would be much better if I had access to a scrip

tack


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

On the SVTplay site, most of the programmes, once started, have a T you can click on, which enables subtitles in Swedish. That's the easiest way. May also be available on the 'play' sites of the commercial Swedish channels.


----------



## Havfruen

I've noticed subtitles are also available on Norwegian NRK TV website - click on the icon left of the volume button.


----------



## Nemabrincar

Sæl.

Ég er að vinna í því að búa til vefsíðu um íslensku sem erlent tungumál. Hugmyndin er að hjálpa fólki að læra og halda áhuganum. Þetta er ekki til að selja neitt. Vona að þetta geti hjálpað einhverjum að læra.

http://isklenska.is

Kveðja, Viktor

-

English:

Hi there.

I'm working on making a site for learning icelandic as a foreign language. The idea is to help people to learn and to keep up their interest. It's not for selling books or services or anything. I hope it's useful.

Regards, Viktor


----------



## Vanja

vthebee said:


> Hi
> I am learning Norwegian and I am interested to buy the På vei textbook and workbook but as far as I can see it is only available in Norway. Before ordering it, as it is quite expensive, I just wanted to check is this book worth it? Would it still be useful without the CD? And does anyway know if it is possible to buy outside of Norway?
> At the minute I am using Teach Yourself Norwegian.
> Takk for hjelpen!



Hi!

På vei books (2004 and 2012) are used almost in all language schools in Serbia and in the region. I don't know the price of them now, but they are worth the money. You can download them (with cds - 6 cds!) for free (available on a few websites).

In my view, any language book is far less useful without cd that goes with it. Norwegian pronunciation is, at least to me, very difficult, so listening to Norwegian is a must.

I would like to ask if there is a Norwegian dictionary with ALL the pronunciation of words? I can't find it anywhere  Forvo.com has only 6235 nouns till now recorded....  I have only Google translate for now....ah!


----------



## vthebee

Vanja said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if there is a Norwegian dictionary with ALL the pronunciation of words? I can't find it anywhere  Forvo.com has only 6235 nouns till now recorded....  I have only Google translate for now....ah!



Hi - thanks for your reply. I use this website sometimes http://decentius.hit.uib.no/lexin.html?ui-lang=nbo&dict=nbo-maxi
If you search for any word it usually has a sound clip of the word. You might find it useful.


----------



## Vanja

vthebee said:


> Hi - thanks for your reply. I use this website sometimes http://decentius.hit.uib.no/lexin.html?ui-lang=nbo&dict=nbo-maxi
> If you search for any word it usually has a sound clip of the word. You might find it useful.



Tusen takk!
Yes, I've bumped into that dictionary just a few days ago, there is a sound clip there indeed, but there's only Nynorsk—engelsk, no Bokmål—engelsk.So I have to go to Nynorsk—engelsk to see English translation, and then to Bokmål Dictionary to hear *Bokmål *pronunciation.  

There's also there is the "flower" button, which is great - they've added "bildeordliste"


----------



## BrMo

I have found 'Norwegian on the web' an extremely useful resource for learning Norwegian.

It is a free course by the University of Trondheim (NTNU), designed for students who study a year in Norway.

I am too much of a newb here to post a link but you'll find it using Google.

Enjoy.


----------



## Vanja

Thank you BrMo. But this course is for those who are in Norway already, as far as I understood. I'm more interested in learning Norwegian in my homeland, since many Norwegian job websites says that having a basic knowledge of Norwegian before coming to the country is highly recommended. 

I've been using some websites and I hope it could be useful to others as well:

online exercise: 
https://www.cappelendammundervisning.no/undervisning/norsk_som_andresprak/index.action
http://pavei-oppgaver.cappelendamm.no/

Grammar and many other things:
http://norwegianlanguage.info/grammar/index.html
http://www3.vox.no/nettnorsk/substantiv/index.html
http://www.skapago.eu/en/learn/norwegian-free.html
http://fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Norwegian
http://www.goethe-verlag.com/book2/NO/
http://www.cram.com/tag/norwegian


----------



## BrMo

True, the dialogues are in Norwegian and talk about students already in Norway, but the grammar, pronunciation and vocabulary sections are pretty useful if you have no knowledge of Norwegian at all.


----------



## vthebee

Thanks BrMo, I hadn't come across those learning resources before and they look really useful


----------



## Sarnek

Hi lovely people.

Any Swedish dictionaries with IPA (possibly narrow) transcription of the words? It doesn't matter whether it's bilingual or not.

And also, does any of you know a good PDF file (possibly) about Swedish phonology?

Thank you


----------



## Tjahzi

Hello and welcome to the forums Sarknek.

Unfortunately, I don't think we know of any such dictionary. However, such queries are very welcome to be asked in the forums.


----------



## Havfruen

BrMo said:


> I have found 'Norwegian on the web' an extremely useful resource for learning Norwegian.
> 
> It is a free course by the University of Trondheim (NTNU), designed for students who study a year in Norway.
> 
> Enjoy.



http://www.ntnu.edu/now

Thanks, BrMo. This is excellent!


----------



## sjiraff

Here is something I have found useful, although not necessarily intended to be a resource for learning, these speeches have exact wording and a video in the top left with the King saying what is written (Some of the links don't, but there are a lot which do). It's a good resource for formal speaking if anyone wants to get a feel for how a speech or presentation is given.

http://www.kongehuset.no/taler.html?tid=27168&sek=26947

Here is an example of one:
http://www.kongehuset.no/tale.html?tid=119318&scope=0

Nyttige læremidler :^)

Edit: forgot to mention of course, this is for anyone interested in Norwegian!


----------



## skandinavien

Does anybody know of any good resources one can use to better understand the tone system (tonem / tonelag) in Norwegian? Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## kris77

klartale dot no  , onlineaviser dot no  , db dot no  , nrk dot no  (radio and TV apps on android, too) , UiO bokmål online dictionary , ordnett dot no  , snl dot no


----------



## askir

hi, in the same line of thought, does anybody know of a bokmål-bokmål dictionary (with gender of nouns, irregular forms of adjectives, irregular verb forms if possible), and preferable offline and with IPA-pronunciation? I know I ask for a lot but maybe it exists... 
I know of nob-ordbok.uio.no which is very close to what I am looking for, but any other suggestion would be very welcome.


----------



## merryweather

Sarnek said:


> Hi lovely people.
> 
> Any Swedish dictionaries with IPA (possibly narrow) transcription of the words? It doesn't matter whether it's bilingual or not.
> 
> And also, does any of you know a good PDF file (possibly) about Swedish phonology?
> 
> Thank you




I would love to have an answer to this, too!


----------



## AutumnOwl

Perhaps Lexin, http://lexikon.nada.kth.se/lexin/#searchinfo=both,swe_swe,;can be of use when it comes to transcription, you can also listen to how the words are pronounced.


----------



## sjiraff

Sorry if this has been posted earlier, but here is a good link on nrk of programmes which can be viewed from abroad:-

https://tv.nrk.no/programmer/utland

In fact, not all shows are even listed there so it's worth checking in the entertainment/news sections of tv.nrk.no for some shows which you might be able to watch. Many of them have subtitles, I'd particularly recommend watching a show called 20-spørsmål, it's really good for learning interesting words and a good way to test yourself, just cover your ears and shut your eyes when the word comes up so you can play with the contestants. 

http://tv.nrk.no/serie/20-spoersmaal-tv/muhh31000613/21-06-2013

I like to turn off subtitles, then if someone says something I don't understand I turn them on and check!


----------



## Thomas_DC

I've made some resources for Danish that I'd like to recommend.

Mini stories in Danish: Five dialogues with audio for beginner's lower intermediate learners of Danish:
5 Danish Mini Stories With Audio (Dialogues for Danish Beginners And Intermediate Students)

"Hvem er hun" A long story in parallel Danish and English text in slow spoken Danish:
“Hvem er hun” A Danish dialogue with audio and translation

The "Stød" or "Glottal Stop" in Danish pronunciation, and how to pronounce it
How to pronounce the “stød” or Glottal Stop in Danish

I hope these might be useful!


----------



## sigurdur130

Halló halló! 

Það er loksins komið að því: það er verið að bæta íslensku við Wordreference! Margar hendur vinna létt verk: það sem okkur vantar helst núna eru bara fleiri hendur! 

Ef þú hefur áhuga á að vera með í þessu verkefni er það hér: Volunteer dictionary  - Search by none. Það er líka facebook grúppa, Orðabæklingar, sem væri gott að joina. Ekki allir (eða flestir) sjálfboðaliðarnir í þessu verkefni koma héðan af Wordreference foruminu, svo það meikar sens að hafa facebook grúppu til að geta verið í sambandi við alla =) 

Ef þú hefur einhverjar spurningar, ekki hika við að pósta hér eða í Orðabæklinga grúppunni!


----------

